# Problemzone "Freundin"



## h3ir (8. Oktober 2008)

std::cout << "Hallo Welt";

Am Samstag bin ich mit meiner Freundin 6 Monate zusammen, allerdings habe ich das Problem das ich keine Ahnung habe mit was ich Sie mal überraschen könnte. Daher schreibe ich dieses Thema und erhoffe Hilfe.

Durchgelesen hab ich mir schon diese (s. Spoiler) Seiten, allerdings aus Zeitmangel ist es mir überhaupt nicht möglich was für Samstag großartig vor zu bereiten und am Abend bin ich auch nicht da. Zeit hab ich am Samstag überhaupt weder für Baden (am Tageslicht ist Baden unromantisch ^^) noch für Essen gehen (Fastfood wäre möglich, aber unromantisch. Die besten Restaurantes machen erst gegen Abend auf) . Auch wenn ihr meine Freundin nicht kennt wäre es doch nett wenn ihr mir paar kleine Vorschläge gibt. Folgende sind in diesem Beitrag verboten:

- Essen gehen
- Baden
- Backen oder Kochen
- "Denk dir selbst was aus"-Tipps
- "Wenn du jetzt schon keine Ahnung hast, dann lass es einfach"-Tipps ^^



Spoiler



http://www.wer-weiss-was.de/theme221/article3131474.html
http://forum.worldofplayers.de/forum/showthread.php?t=101254



edit: was ist mit dem Spoiler los?


----------



## EpicFailGuy (8. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab ihr HdRO geschenkt^^ ... und schau an, jetzt spielt sie ne Jägerin LvL 40.
Muss aber zugeben es war nicht ganz uneigennützig, seither nervt sie mich nämlich nicht mehr wenn ich mal länger HdRO spielen will.

Wenn dir das nicht zusagt hab ich noch andere Vorschläge:

- Schmuck ... Armkette oder so.
- Wellness-Wochenende ... gibts zu erschwinglichen Preisen
- P.S. Ich Liebe Dich mit ihr anschauen^^
- nettes Stofftier < :
- Liebesbrief <;

Hm ... mir würden noch etliche einfallen, aber das genügt erst mal denk ich.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Oktober 2008)

Mag sie ein MMORPG?
Falls ja, schenk ihr ne Rose (gibt da so Dinger aus Silber/Gold/Platin/whatever) und bastel ne hübsche Itembeschreibung dazu.

z.B. so:

Rose der ewigen Treue
Seelengebunden
In Nebenhand geführt
+ 20 Ausdauer
+ 48 Treue
+ 32 Liebe
"Jemand hat dich sehr sehr gern"

etc... 
ne Freundin von mir hat da jedesmal ne Riesenfreude daran wenn ich ihr was zum Geburtstag schenk und so nen Zettel ranhänge 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## warhammerzwergmaschinist (8. Oktober 2008)

frauen sind schwierige unnatürliche wesen (ich bin mir nicht sicher ob sie von dieser welt sind). du musst ihr etwas bieten was sie nicht jeden tag bekommt und bleib ernst (männerhumor+frauen= geschmacklos/albern). Schick ihr rosen auf die arbeit damit jeder sieht dass du an sie denkst (besonders wen sie sich nciht mit ihren kolleginnen versteht ist das wie weihnachten für eine frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ). du musst kreativ sein wie im beispiel. und wen ich du wäre würde ich das was bei dir abends geht absagen sonst denkt sie  naher iwas von wegen sie wäre dir nicht wichtig


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Oktober 2008)

Du findest also, dass es was besonderes ist, 6 Monate mit seiner Freundin zusammen zu sein.
Gleichzeitig findest du es aber nicht wichtig genug, um dir Zeit für den Tag zu nehmen. Oder zumindest nichtmal für den Abend.
Du mußt sie ja lieben.

Möglichkeit 1: Verschiebe die Zelebrierung auf einen Tag, an dem du Zeit hast.
Möglichkeit 2: Sag ich jetzt lieber nicht ... Aber es würde nur max. ~30min dauern (je nach Ausdauer) und wenn du gut warst, lächelt sie danach vielleicht sogar entspannt und zufrieden.


----------



## Lurock (8. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Möglichkeit 2: Sag ich jetzt lieber nicht ... Aber es würde nur max. ~30min dauern und wenn du gut warst, lächelt sie danach vielleicht sogar entspannt und zufrieden.


Wenn das bei ihm ein "besonderes Geschenk" wäre, wäre seine Freundin nicht 6 Monate bei ihm geblieben... =P


----------



## h3ir (8. Oktober 2008)

Also danke erstmal an alle Tipps.



EpicFailGuy schrieb:


> Ich hab ihr HdRO geschenkt^^ ... und schau an, jetzt spielt sie ne Jägerin LvL 40.
> Muss aber zugeben es war nicht ganz uneigennützig, seither nervt sie mich nämlich nicht mehr wenn ich mal länger HdRO spielen will.



Hat deine Freundin vorher HdRO gespielt? Weil ich hab ja meine Freundin gefragt ob Sie damit anfangen möchte, allerdings will sie es (noch) nicht.

@Carcharoth: leider nicht. 

@warhammerzwergmaschinist: Was spielst du wohl... mmh... Warhammer - Allianz der Ordnung - Zwerg - Maschinist? Bei deinem Beitrag musste ich echt schmunzeln. Absagen ist leider nicht möglich und am Samstag arbeitet sie nicht. Aber wer weiß... Irgendwann ist ja mal ein Jubiläum das bestimmt nicht an einem Samstag liegt (*aufgeschrieben und in mein Geldbeutel gesteckt*)

@spectrumizer: Ich hatte es nur immer das einige meiner ExFreundinen extrem eingeschnappt waren und daher will ich dieses mal weniger Fehler machen und Sie mit etwas überraschen. Dein Tipp mit dem verlegen werde ich mir mal überlegen.

@Lurock: Vielleicht ist ja auch nur aus Mitleid mit mir zusammen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder weißt du es genau? ^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (8. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Wenn das bei ihm ein "besonderes Geschenk" wäre, wäre seine Freundin nicht 6 Monate bei ihm geblieben... =P



Vielleicht hat er ja viel Geld?^^


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Oktober 2008)

Wäre das ein Ü18 Forum, hätte ich was deutlicheres geschrieben. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber ich finds schon merkwürdig. "Programmierer" hat eine "Problemzone 'Freundin'", für die ihm nach 6 Monaten zusammensein nichts kreatives einfällt, um sie am "Jahrestag" mit einer "Opfergabe" heiter zu stimmen, weil er sich für den scheinbar besonderen Tag - aus was für Gründen auch immer - keine Zeit nehmen kann / will.



> @spectrumizer: Ich hatte es nur immer das einige meiner ExFreundinen extrem eingeschnappt waren und daher will ich dieses mal weniger Fehler machen und Sie mit etwas überraschen. Dein Tipp mit dem verlegen werde ich mir mal überlegen.


Also ich weiß ja nicht was du schon vor hast, aber ich würde mir an deiner Stelle einfach am Abend Zeit für sie nehmen. Und da würde ordentlich Essen gehen und 'n romantischer Abend dazu gehören.
Alle anderen Zuneigungsausdrücke in Form materieller Güter fände ich unpassend für sowas.


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Oktober 2008)

Erzähl mal was sie so für Hobbys hat oder was sie beruflich macht. Vllt gibts da was lustiges... :>


----------



## Lurock (8. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Aber ich finds schon merkwürdig. "Programmierer" hat eine "Problemzone 'Freundin'"....


Das ist alles andere als merkwürdig, das ist normal.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Oktober 2008)

Es ist Klischeehaft! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## h3ir (8. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Wäre das ein Ü18 Forum, hätte ich was deutlicheres geschrieben.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Programmierer sind nicht kreativ. Sie sind eher mehr praktisch veranlagt. Zum Beispiel: Ich muss nicht immer Programme mit Top GUI programmieren wenn es auch ein Konsolen Programm tut. Das selbe ist es auch bei mir (nur ein Beispiel) : Warum in einem guten Restaurant essen wenn ich auch beim Griechen um die Ecke lecker essen kriege ^^...  Aber sowas würde meine Freundin sicher übel nehmen. Und ich kann mir keine Zeit nehmen, wollen würde ich es gerne (Der Satz ist irgendwie grässlich).


----------



## h3ir (8. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Erzähl mal was sie so für Hobbys hat oder was sie beruflich macht. Vllt gibts da was lustiges... :>



Sry. Falls in der zwischen Zeit keine gepostet hat ^^... Aber nach jedem Post von mir kam schon direkt ne Antwort also wird vor diesem Post bestimmt schon ein Eintrag erscheinen.

Hobby: Musik (Ärzte), Singstar Abende (die sind schrecklich) mit ihren besten Freundinnen, planlos shoppen gehen. Als ich so über Hobbys nachgedacht habe, ist mir aufgefallen das Sie irgendwie nichts besonderes als Hobby hat. Sie könnte mir jederzeit was für meinen Rechner schenken, ne Prepaidkarte für HdRO und sowas, aber irgendwie gibts sowas spezielles nicht bei ihr.
Beruf: Kindergärtnerin

Ich werd gleich mal gucken wann das nächste Ärzte konzert ist, weil da wollte sie unbedingt mal hin.

edit: verdammt -.- soviel Zeit gelassen haber kein neuer Post. Sry ^^
edit2: keine Ärzte Konzerts momentan 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Oktober 2008)

Gerade als Programmierer mußte kreativ sein. Oder wie willste sonst komplexe Probleme lösen?

Wie schon gesagt: Dann verschieb lieber das Vorhaben und mach ihr nur ne kleine Freude. Strauß Rosen mit 'ner Reservierungskarte für 'n gutes Restaurant oder so, damit sie schonmal weiß "Ah, er hat dran gedacht und da kommt noch was". Aber so halbherzige Sachen würde ich persönlich meiden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edith schreit mich grad an: Oder 'n Tag im Wellness-Garten für euch beide, wenn du Restaurant nicht magst.


----------



## h3ir (8. Oktober 2008)

spectrumizer schrieb:


> Gerade als Programmierer mußte kreativ sein. Oder wie willste sonst komplexe Probleme lösen?
> 
> Wie schon gesagt: Dann verschieb lieber das Vorhaben und mach ihr nur ne kleine Freude. Strauß Rosen mit 'ner Reservierungskarte für 'n gutes Restaurant oder so, damit sie schonmal weiß "Ah, er hat dran gedacht und da kommt noch was". Aber so halbherzige Sachen würde ich persönlich meiden.
> 
> ...



Ne, mit kreativität hat Programmieren bei mir nichts zu tun. Das ist mehr Logik und ganz wichtig "Quelltext kommentieren" xD.
Also mehr Ordnung und Logik und schon kann man komplexe Probleme lösen ^^


----------



## spectrumizer (8. Oktober 2008)

Nagut, dann bin ich eben unkreativ in meinem Job. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ("bei mir" überlesen)

... Bei mir schon. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (8. Oktober 2008)

Also ich muss dazu sagen, meine Freundin war immer schon sehr an Herr der Ringe generell interessiert ... und als sie dann die ganzen
Orte auf den Screenshots und so sah war sie ziemlich beeindruckt. Ab da, wusste ich was zu tun ist^^


----------



## h3ir (8. Oktober 2008)

EpicFailGuy schrieb:


> Also ich muss dazu sagen, meine Freundin war immer schon sehr an Herr der Ringe generell interessiert ... und als sie dann die ganzen
> Orte auf den Screenshots und so sah war sie ziemlich beeindruckt. Ab da, wusste ich was zu tun ist^^



Gut ^^... jetzt weiß ich das es ne blöde idee ist, außer ich zeig ihr alle 3 Filme und schaffe es irgendwie das sie sich dafür interessiert.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> Gut ^^... jetzt weiß ich das es ne blöde idee ist, außer ich zeig ihr alle 3 Filme und schaffe es irgendwie das sie sich dafür interessiert.


aber 3 Teile Herr der Ringe sind nicht grade romantisch

edit: auser sie findet das abschlachten von orks lustig aber dann würde sie schon längst warhammer oder Hdro spielen


----------



## h3ir (8. Oktober 2008)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> aber 3 Teile Herr der Ringe sind nicht grade romantisch



ca 10 Stunden 30 Minuten ^^ gehen alle 3 Teile zusammen... Mal sehen ob ich sie irgendwann mal dazu bringen kann.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Aber nicht am Samstag  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> ca 10 Stunden 30 Minuten ^^ gehen alle 3 Teile zusammen... Mal sehen ob ich sie irgendwann mal dazu bringen kann.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


nein das würde am Sa hart werden und eher deine beziehung beenden.


----------



## LordofDemons (8. Oktober 2008)

wie siehtsn im Kino aus is da nix was ihr gefallen würde (ich empfehel NICHT The dark Knight und Wanted das ist eher unromatisch ... wobei.. äh ne)
ok restaurant hatten wir schon, konzert gibts auch nix.
dann überrasch sie auf der arbeit wenn das geht.
Blumen und Schokolade (aber nur wenn sie eine Süße ist < achtung WORTWITZ!!!
Koch was feines (wenn du kannst)
wenn du ein instrument spielst (tastatur ist KEIN instrument) dann spiel ihr was vor
wenn du total untalentiert bist dann knie vor ihr nieder und sage ihr 1000 mal das du sie liebst (kauf dir so ne zählhilfe, sonst kommste durcheinander und trinken und luft holen nicht vergessen)
http://www.rokis.net/images/counter_hand.jpg



dämmliche idee: programmier ihr was feines, n script das automatisch jedes Ärtze konzert anzeigt das in die nähe kommt XDDDD


----------



## EpicFailGuy (8. Oktober 2008)

Erzwing das mit HdRO besser nicht ... Ich glaub die verwandelt sich ansonsten in einen Elite-Meister und pwned dich.
Also besser umdenken ... auch wenn die Vorstellung schön ist^^


----------



## Carcharoth (8. Oktober 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> Beruf: Kindergärtnerin



Schenk ihr ein Kind.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Schenk ihr ein Kind.


da mus er aber 9 monate lang ihren bauch verpacken.
und ich glaube das geschenk öffnen macht auch nicht wirklich spaß.


----------



## EpicFailGuy (8. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Schenk ihr ein Kind.



Oder einen Schlagstock/Elektro-Schocker damit sie es auf der Arbeit leichter hat.


----------



## Lurock (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> da mus er aber 9 monate lang ihren bauch verpacken.
> und ich glaube das geschenk öffnen macht auch nicht wirklich spaß.


Kennste Thailand?


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Kennste Thailand?


toll, was will er da?
glaubste, eine von denen ist bereit ein kind auszutragen? 0_o
wenn ja: die pilze sind wie immer gratis...


und kinder kaufen ist auch net wirklich toll.


----------



## Lurock (8. Oktober 2008)

Grüne schrieb:


> toll, was will er da?
> glaubste, eine von denen ist bereit ein kind auszutragen? 0_o
> wenn ja: die pilze sind wie immer gratis...
> und kinder kaufen ist auch net wirklich toll.


Das komplette Thema "Kind" ist nicht ernst gemeint, dein Post war völlig fehl am Platz... =P  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grüne Brille (8. Oktober 2008)

Lurock schrieb:


> Das komplette Thema "Kind" ist nicht ernst gemeint, dein Post war völlig fehl am Platz... =P
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


mir ist schon klar, dass das komplette Thema Kind nicht ernst gemeint war.
meine Antworten darauf auch.


Aber falls das einer ernst nimmt: Lasst das mit Thailand :S

Bevors zuviel Ot wird: Back ihr nen Kuchen in Herzform. Dadrauf noch ein netter Spruch mit Glasur.
Muss halt vom Herzen kommen *g*


----------



## Deanne (9. Oktober 2008)

Carcharoth schrieb:


> Rose der ewigen Treue
> Seelengebunden
> In Nebenhand geführt
> + 20 Ausdauer
> ...



Die Idee find ich spitzenmäßig. Ist für alle Fälle notiert.



LordofDemons schrieb:


> wie siehtsn im Kino aus is da nix was ihr gefallen würde (ich empfehel NICHT The dark Knight und Wanted das ist



Nicht jede Frau steht auf Filme mit Richard Gere, die irgendwo am Meer oder auf weißen Kreidefelsen spielen. ^^


----------



## Zorkal (9. Oktober 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> ...


Zwar total offtopic aber:
Ich hab dein Avatar schon mal als Poster in dem Film "Juno" gesehen und jetzt frage ich mich woher das Motiv stammt?


----------



## Lurock (9. Oktober 2008)

Zorkal schrieb:


> Zwar total offtopic aber:
> Ich hab dein Avatar schon mal als Poster in dem Film "Juno" gesehen und jetzt frage ich mich woher das Motiv stammt?


Damit erreichst du ihn bestimmt schneller... =P


----------



## Minastirit (9. Oktober 2008)

h3ir schrieb:


> std::cout << "Hallo Welt";
> 
> Am Samstag bin ich mit meiner Freundin 6 Monate zusammen, allerdings habe ich das Problem das ich keine Ahnung habe mit was ich Sie mal überraschen könnte. Daher schreibe ich dieses Thema und erhoffe Hilfe.
> 
> ...



Hallo
Ohne den Ganzen mist zu lesen.
Nimm dir zeit wenn sie dir was bedeutet.
Ich würde Wellness Weekend machen und ihr was schenken. Romantisches Essen etc.
Einfach nur Hey ich lieb dich aber hab nur 40min Zeit. <-- Lol..
Ich würd vorher nix machen als was dazwischen zu Quetschen.

Gibt es sowas wichtiges das Freundin vor rest geht?
Naja .. bei mir nicht

Wie auch immer, vieleicht findest du ja was^^
Mfg Minas


----------



## Kwatamehn (9. Oktober 2008)

Jo, also wurde eh schon viel richtiges gesagt - Wellness WEs kommen immer gut - zur Not zumindest ein Tag Therme mit irgendwelchen Extras^^.

Muss ja nicht zwingend an dem Tag sein, aber du kannst ihr an dem Tag ja einen Gutschein schenken (oder per Mail schicken, gibts auch genug Seiten).

Wobei persönlich besser ist und - bevor alle schreien,pah Gutschein wie einfallslos - muss es ja nicht sein.

Du kannst ihr irgendwelche Kleinigkeiten, die zu dem Anlass (also zB Thermenwochenende) passen, in ne Schachtel tun, zB:
Bademantel (viell. sogar mit pers. Bestickung/Bedruckung - zur not waschfeste Stife und was draufschreiben)
Badelatschen (Flipflops)
irgendein Kosmetikzeugs (Duschgel usw..) 
eben lauter Krimskrams, das aber zeigt du hast dir bissl Gedanken gemacht in ne Schachtel..

Kannst sie ja dann zB raten lassen, wofür du ihr das wohl schenkst und gibts ihr erst später den Gutschein (oder sags ihr einfach).

Viele kleine Dinge kommen bei Frauen meist besser an als was grosses^^

Und es kommt immer gut an, wenn du Initiative ergreifst - also wenns zB das WE werden sollte,
klär ab wann sie und du Zeit hast und buch schonmal und zeig ihr das dann.

Das zeigt wiederum , du hast dir Gedanken und Mühe gemacht.

Wie gesagt, das We war nur Vorschlag, könnte auch eine Städtereise/flug sein übers WE - kostet ja auch nciht mehr die Welt - 
oder auch nur mit dem Zug, ne Bootsfahrt...was weiss ich.

Sowas kommt halt auch meist besser an, als rein materielle Dinge, wie irgendein Kettchen.


Wenn sie nen Lieblingsfilm/musik/buch hat, kannst ihr das auch von Amazon als Geschenk schicken lassen.
Es gibt Dienste, wo du online Blumen bestellen kannst, die ihr geliefert werden - sogar auch direkt in ihre Arbeit.

Wie gesagt, alles Kleinigkeiten, wichtig ist, du zeigst, dass du ihr Gedanken machst und tust aktiv was.


----------



## Ben86rockt (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich hab meiner Freundin zum 2 Jährigen ne Handgeschmiedete schwarze Rose geschenkt kam recht kuhl an!!
Auch ein sehr geiles Geschenk ist Reizwäsche das ist so als würde man sich selbst beschenken.....^^
Was dann noch recht gut kommt ist wie schon erwähnt nen Wochenende irgendwohin zu fahren.... 

Dann lässt dus vom Hotelpersonal nen bischen schön machen für den Abend und zeugst je nach Kondition 1-3 Kinder 
Und alle sind Glücklich!!

BTW: Warum fragst du ausgerechnet in nem MMO Forum danach was du deiner Freundin schenken sollst??? Ich glaube die beste Freundin ist da wohl die bessere Adresse!


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

Ben86rockt schrieb:


> BTW: Warum fragst du ausgerechnet in nem MMO Forum danach was du deiner Freundin schenken sollst??? Ich glaube die beste Freundin ist da wohl die bessere Adresse!



Das habe ich mich auch die ganze Zeit hier gefragt... in einem Sammelbecken von Nerds, Geeks, Trotteln und Weichbirnen nach etwas für die Freundin fragen xD


----------



## Urengroll (9. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich auch die ganze Zeit hier gefragt... in einem Sammelbecken von Nerds, Geeks, Trotteln und Weichbirnen nach etwas für die Freundin fragen xD




Danke für das Kompliment.....................................^^


----------



## Kwatamehn (9. Oktober 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich auch die ganze Zeit hier gefragt... in einem Sammelbecken von Nerds, Geeks, Trotteln und Weichbirnen nach etwas für die Freundin fragen xD




viell. will er angeben, dass er unter all diesen Nerds,Geeks,usw. einer der wenigen ist, die wenigstens ne Freundin hat^^

Und das "schon" 6 Monate lang.....


*lol*


----------



## Ben86rockt (9. Oktober 2008)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> viell. will er angeben, dass er unter all diesen Nerds,Geeks,usw. einer der wenigen ist, die wenigstens ne Freundin hat^^
> 
> Und das "schon" 6 Monate lang.....



Also das unterstell ich ihm jetzt mal nicht aber irgendwie ist es wie Kiith gesagt hat .....

Mhhh ich weiss nicht wenn ich so ein Problem hätte würde ich bevor ich hierher gehe sogar noch zu meiner Grossmutter gehen (als krasses Beispiel) oder so.... die ist ja lang genug verheiratet

oder seh ich das irgendwie falsch?


----------



## Kwatamehn (9. Oktober 2008)

Ben86rockt schrieb:


> Also das unterstell ich ihm jetzt mal nicht aber irgendwie ist es wie Kiith gesagt hat .....
> 
> Mhhh ich weiss nicht wenn ich so ein Problem hätte würde ich bevor ich hierher gehe sogar noch zu meiner Grossmutter gehen (als krasses Beispiel) oder so.... die ist ja lang genug verheiratet
> 
> oder seh ich das irgendwie falsch?




Ich hab ja auch nix unterstellt, war ja nur ein Scherz.

So wie denke ich auch die Nerds,Geeks,etc-Anspielung ein Scherz war - wohl grösstenteils eh nur ein
Vorurteil, dass WoWler,WARler oder HdROler oder Forenuser hier, Nerds sind und keine Freundin haben
 - trifft wohl auf die wenigsten zu.


Jo, warum hier fragen?

Tjo, es ist das Gott und die Welt-Forum...da is alles erlaubt^^

Ob er hier oder in nem anderen Forum fragt is ja wurscht....da werden sie genauso geholfen wie dort.

schliesslich hast auch du ihm eine Antwort geschrieben^^


----------



## Selor Kiith (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin stolze NERDbeere


----------



## nalcarya (10. Oktober 2008)

Im November bin ich 3 1/2 Jahre mit meinem Freund zusammen und ich hab noch nie irgendein Jubiläumsblabla gehört/gesehen oder bekommen - ich bin bei dem Chaot froh, wenn er an meinen Geburtstag denkt *_*


----------



## Kwatamehn (10. Oktober 2008)

nalcarya schrieb:


> Im November bin ich 3 1/2 Jahre mit meinem Freund zusammen und ich hab noch nie irgendein Jubiläumsblabla gehört/gesehen oder bekommen - ich bin bei dem Chaot froh, wenn er an meinen Geburtstag denkt *_*




Lol..nach dem Zeitraum VERGISST man halt auch das Datum^^


Das daran denken ist nicht so das Problem - das genaue wissen wann eher.

Immer schön gaaaaanz unauffällig dran erinnern - und am besten gaaaanz unauffällig Wünsche äussern - 
das erhöht die Chance zumindest etwas^^

So wie Michel Mittermeier in "Paranoid" - über diiiiiieser Mantel (wild draufzeig) wüüürde ICH mich zu MEINEM Geburtstag,
der in GENAU 2Wochen ist, sssseeeehr freuen ...*lol*

Wobei 2 Wochen davor, das Risiko birgt, dass man das Datum bis dahin wieder vergisst.


----------



## Ben86rockt (10. Oktober 2008)

Lol ja stimmt Mittermeier ist der Hammer 

mhhh ich flieg im November mit der Holden 3 Wochen nach Thailand zum Surfen!
Naja den Wunsch hat sie zwar nicht unauffällig geäussert aber ich will ma wieder surfen!

Ich schenk immer nur eingennützige Geschenke weil ich gern schenke und dann auch mit spass dran haben will!!

Und den Tipp hab ich gegeben weil ich es gelesen habe danach kam mir erst die Erkenntnis: Hey bin ich auf Buffed oder was?^^

Komischerweise vergisst meine Freundin sowas immer eher als ich vor allem Geburtstage und wir streiten uns seit nun knapp einem Jahr wann den genau unser Jahrestag ist.... XD


----------



## nalcarya (10. Oktober 2008)

Kwatamehn schrieb:


> Das daran denken ist nicht so das Problem - das genaue wissen wann eher.


Jau das trifft es noch genauer.
Ist bei mir ja auch eigentlich nicht so schwer, "kurz vor Weihnachten" ist halt recht einfach zu merken *fg*

Ich glaub meine aktuellen Wünsche sind alle etwas arg hoch gegriffen was die Kostspieligkeit angeht - nach dem Motto "Ooooh, guck mal die Playstation 3 da sieht ja ECHT SCHICK aus... so eine hätt ich ja auch SEHR gern!" *hust* O_o

Im Endeffekt freu ich mich aber doch mehr drüber, wenn ich irgendwas bekomme womit ich nicht gerechnet habe. Sehr schön war das 2006, da war an meinem Geburtstag ein Subway to Sally Konzert, auf das ich sehr gern wollte. Als wir aber Karten bestellen wollten, war leider schon ausverkauft :/
Morgens werd ich dann geweckt indem das entsprechende Ticket auf's Gesicht gelegt bekomme, er hatte schon viel früher welche bestellt - ich hab den Herrn dann erst mal mit dem Kissen gehauen.

Übrigens wär das ja noch ne Idee für den TE, ne Konzert- oder Musicalkarte. Hab jetzt nicht drauf geachtet ob das schon genannt wurde:>
Aber das ist auch ne Möglichkeit die man an dem Tag schenken kann, die aber halt erst später, wenn auch Zeit ist, "ausgeführt" wird.

*edit:* ah okay. Ärzte, aber keine Konzerte. Aber sie mag doch sicher noch andere Bands? Oder vielleicht irgendeinen Comedian, der grad unterwegs ist? Hat si die Konsole für Singstar selbst? Wenn ja, wär Guitar Hero doch eventuell noch ne Option... wobei das Spiel mit Gitarre schon ordentlich kostet... ich weiß ja nicht wieviel du investieren willst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shadow24 (10. Oktober 2008)

schenk ihr Konzertkarten falls sie sich für eine Gruppe interessiert,die demnächst bei euch auftritt,oder was ich schon 2 mal gemacht habe:ein Wellness-WE an der Ostsee....
total romantisch.kombiniert mit Massage(erst die offizielle von Mitarbitern,dann die persönliche auf dem Zimmer) und anderen Anwendungen.lasst es euch 2 Tage richtig gut gehen.ist richtig klasse sowas...
oder,was ich auch gerne zum Geburtstag verschenke:Musicalkarten.vielleicht ja sogar in Berlin oder Stuttgart,Bochum oder Hamburg.weiss ja nicht wo du wohnst,aber es gibt überall ne gute Kombinationen aus Busfahrt,Übernachtung und Tickets...das ist erschwinglich,falls du arbeitest...


----------



## Ascor (10. Oktober 2008)

Wenn du noch nichts hast für Samstag.

Ich bin 5 Jahre mit meiner "alten" zusammen.Und schaff es jeden Tag ihr ein lächeln auf den Lippen zu zaubern wie auch all den Mädels davor.Es ist wichtig das du obwohl du ein Mann bist viel über Sie lernst auch wenn sie denkt das ist ein Kerl der hat keine Gefühle etc.

Einfach Typisch Mann sein und dich immer so verhalten, werde nie so wie Sie es gerne hätte,unterhalte dich heute Abend mal (falls du sie sehen solltesst) und scheif vom Thema ab und komm einfach auf das Thema "ich würde gerne das oder das Erleben oder schon immer machen", wenn sie nicht gleich sofort Check das du was herausfinden willst, hast du gewonnen und kannst etwas machen was Sie gerne mal unternehmen würde.

Und ich rate dir aufalle Fälle eins, sag egal was du für nen Termin hast ab(außer es ist nen Arbeitstermin der unverschiebbar ist) aber beachte dabei eins, sie soll denken das der Termin nicht verschiebar ist und versuche das sie zuhause ist während du angeblich wech bist oder halt bei dir zuhause oder ner freundin, so das sie net weg ist und du 100% den plan durchziehen kannst, sorg dafür das sie sich fertig gemacht hat, bevor du den abend absagst.

dann schnell fertig machen großen strauß blumen kaufen(hier einfach rote rosen) sie völlig überumpel abholen richtig lecker essen gehen und zwar etwas nobler als bei griechen nebenan und dann spaziergang oder etwas trinken gehen ab nach hause spass haben und dann ein paar tage später einer ihrer "das würde ich gerne mal machen" Sachen erfüllen das reicht für weiteren monate/jahre

wenn du also das nötige geld hast, den nötigen willen haste nen schönen abend bei deiner süßen gepunktet und hast auch nen guten ruf bei ihren freundinnen :-) das gaaanz wichtig


----------

